# Rd 2 Game 4: Heat @ Pacers (5/20 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, May 20, 2012 | 3:30 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Huge game. Indiana either puts Miami on the ropes, or the Heat win back the momentum swing.

Can't wait. I expect D Wade to come back pretty big here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, game of the series.

Lebron and Wade need to play up to their capabilities and Heat are gonna need that 3rd scorer again. 

Hopefully the law of averages takes place and the Heat finally knock down a ton of 3's that they've been missing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade went to IU today to visit Tom Crean. Hopefully Crean got his head right










Link


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yup, game of the series.
> 
> Lebron and Wade need to play up to their capabilities and Heat are gonna need that 3rd scorer again.
> 
> Hopefully the law of averages takes place and the Heat finally knock down a ton of 3's that they've been missing.


I don't think you guys could play worse than you did last game, so the only place to go is up.

I'd like to credit our defense for the Heats lack luster effort, but in reality even open shots weren't falling. I don't expect that to be the case in game 4. 

To me, Lebron will be Lebron. But Wade either shows up, or completely implodes. I'm expecting he'll show up.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade went to IU today to visit Tom Crean. Hopefully Crean got his head right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crean needs to stop fraternizing with the enemy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't know who Crean is.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wade's college coach


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Knicks4life said:


> Wade's college coach


...and current coach at Indiana University, just in case the IU above wasn't enough.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't know with Wade. Even a lot of times when he's been on this season, particularly lately, the shots he's even hitting aren't good shots. Instead of using solid fundamentals and working to create good looks, he's constantly flailing upward trying to draw contact and get a call, sometimes getting a lucky bank or bounce. He's sort of turned into the player people retrospectively think he was in '06. There's just no smoothness or rhythm to his game right now. Its so herky-jerky and uncomfortable. I can easily see him having another stinker.

A lot of things have held this team back these last two years, but if Dwyane was the D-Wade of '09, for example, this team would have a ring already. A lot goes into him not being that player, including deferring to LeBron, but I think a lot of it has to do with a lack of dedication to his body/game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> I don't know with Wade. Even a lot of times when he's been on this season, particularly lately, the shots he's even hitting aren't good shots. Instead of using solid fundamentals and working to create good looks, he's constantly flailing upward trying to draw contact and get a call, sometimes getting a lucky bank or bounce. He's sort of turned into the player people retrospectively think he was in '06. There's just no smoothness or rhythm to his game right now. Its so herky-jerky and uncomfortable. I can easily see him having another stinker.
> 
> A lot of things have held this team back these last two years, but if Dwyane was the D-Wade of '09, for example, this team would have a ring already. A lot goes into him not being that player, including deferring to LeBron, but I think a lot of it has to do with a lack of dedication to his body/game.


I know what you're talking about. Myself and others used to complain back in the day about how much Wade went to the line. But he did that back in the day by attacking the rim. These days he's trying to make it look like he's getting contact on any semi contested shot, and that's got to screw up your stroke.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. And now he has no rhythm on jumpers where he's not actively fishing for contact. It's like he's forgotten how to create his own jumper and go up in rhythm, something he's always had a natural feel for.

Speaking of jumpers and shooting technique, I understand LeBron is essentially ambidextrous, and there's no going back on this now so its really moot to discuss, but is it crazy to think his elbow-out, awkward, inconsistent mechanics (especially on FT line) could be due to the fact that he shoots with what is otherwise in life his off hand? I just found myself wondering if his generally all-around great touch would've made him a much better and more consistent shooter had he learned to play with his dominant hand. No way of ever knowing. Just hypothesizing.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I think the Heat win this game. I have a feeling they will put it all out there.

Anyway it's win or bust for this team. We will (and should) dismantle the whole thing if we can't beat Indiana.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> I think the Heat win this game. I have a feeling they will put it all out there.
> 
> Anyway it's win or bust for this team. We will (and should) dismantle the whole thing if we can't beat Indiana.


I wish I had your confidence but I don't. I think we're done.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Adam said:


> I wish I had your confidence but I don't. I think we're done.


The Pacers will not beat the Heat for a third straight time. The Bulls are gone and the Celtics are struggling with Philly. Heat fans over react too much. Other members posting season ending threads are ridiculous. This is the year, if the Heat are going to win. The Spurs will have home court against the Lakers or Thunder. The Heat could not ask for a better opponent than the Spurs.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Never been this nervous for a conference semi-final game 4 before.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA Y! Story: Juwan Howard, Lance Stephenson separated in pre-Game 4 verbal exchange. http://tinyurl.com/7xhwfno


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WTF is this starting lineup?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Let's go Heat!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Turnovers already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Biggest game fo the season and they come out flatter than ever.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

3 turnovers in 2 minutes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Moving screen. lol


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

It's over. Trade Wade. Fire Spoelstra.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Best start of Big 3 era.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gonna be late for work because I'm trying to see a Heat point scored before I shower.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm going to accept defeat now and then just sit back and laugh at the pathetic effort.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Trade Wade ASAP fot a young player who busts his azz and isn't cruising on past success.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

To quote Eisntein: "Insanity= Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another turnover.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Turnover number 5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We scored!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

JOELLLLLLLL

RANDYYYYYYYYYYY!!

Lets Go!!!!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel with a sick block.

LeBron. 

Let's go.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

our first points in the game was a fastbreak. lol 

thats the only way we can score.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier 3. Finally.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That bank shot just isnt working for Wade. Weird just how much he's gone to it this series, all of a sudden.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2-2 from 3?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario 3.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario 3. We're 100% on 3s?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

they should really stop going for floaters...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Of course, Wade was defending that 3 so it goes in.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1-7 for Wade and Lebron. Cant win if they arent playing to their superstar level


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What happened to the days when LeBron just crashed the basket and dunked on everybody? As a Cav he was used to dunk on everyone who challenged him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> Of course, Wade was defending that 3 so it goes in.


I'm glad someone else is keeping track of this. Its just amazing how many 3's are hit by the player he's on when Wade is either closing out on someone, late, or loses his man on D.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade has lost so much basketball IQ in just a couple of seasons. he just continues to do the same thing even if its not working instead of switching things up. lebron might be off as well, but at least hes throwing assists.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

james iso. the other 4 guys stand in the other side of the court and watch. :krazy::thinking2:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

-33- said:


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA Y! Story: Juwan Howard, Lance Stephenson separated in pre-Game 4 verbal exchange. http://tinyurl.com/7xhwfno


Who the **** is Lance Stephenson?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Why doesn't Dwyane try and do what LeBron is...get to the free throw line.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-18 after 1

Another awful, slow start for the Heat.

Wade again scoreless. Not winning if we cant get him back on track.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron's gonna need 50 for us to win.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ßen said:


> Why doesn't Dwyane try and do what LeBron is...get to the free throw line.


because he isnt a smart basketball player anymore and a softy diva. when he gets to the paint he jacks up floaters and tries for the bank shot so he wont recieve any contact going to the rim. Its the "Chalmers Effect"


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** me, Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh man, what back to back possessions by Lebron. Strong block and then the strong attack to the rim.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

another iso with Wade. the other 4 "ghost" players bunched up on the other side of the court standing and watching.:laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dahntay Jones shutting Wade down.

I miss 2008/9 Wade. The current guy is a jerk on the court. I'm impressed if he runs back on defense.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron just dominated Amundson twice in 5 seconds :laugh:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

My god, these guys are worse than LeBron's teammates in Cleveland. Joel's playing decent defense but no one else is doing *anything*.

EDIT: omfg Wade basket


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade scores. omg


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bench Wade. I'm sick of it. I'd rather Terrell Harris if Wade won't play defense if he doesn't get a call offensively.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ßen said:


> Wade scores. omg


AND a Haslem basket.

**** is this shit.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Udonis!!!

Then Wade 2 Bron.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron is a ****ing MONSTER. Not that this is news.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is playing aggressive as hell, which is great, but how will we be when he takes a rest and in the 2nd half when fatigue likely sets in?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we got lucky the pacers got sloppy the last couple of posessions, but at least Miami capitalized


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike with the J.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, Mario didn't even think about passing that to Wade. Smart.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Is Mike Miller injured? He practically hobbled to the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wow, nice hook by Joel


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Floods said:


> Is Mike Miller injured? He practically hobbled to the bench.


After about 2 minutes of playing time, he always starts limping. Guy is always injured.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Collison killing Mario now. That was a matchup I was afraid of.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this is like the 3rd time Miami is confused and loses its defender. lmao


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Need good vibes!!!!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh heeeere we go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why are you still trying to use glass, Wade?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade is useless out there. Hibbert and Collison are killing us.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

no one can keep a body on the pacers. they think about running out instead of securing the rebound first. you cant do that against the bigger pacers.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is so depressing


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Why are you still trying to use glass, Wade?


hes not a smart player anymore. Gabrielle Union, endorsements, his celeb friends and lifestyle overinflated his head. the Wade we all fell in loved with is long gone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful 3 by Wade goes in


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

What the **** are you doing Chalmers.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lucky 3 from Wade.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cleveland LeBron.

We're going to need a 2nd half Cleveland vs. Detroit LeBron though.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wade finally getting it together?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Idiotic foul by Mario.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade. Okay. Keep it up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Floods said:


> Wade finally getting it together?


dont get too comfortable. Wade made a lucky 3 pointer and lebrons great bounce pass left Wade open to the rim.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Heat could use a fight to spice things up. Make yourself useful, Juwan Howard.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Whatever, if Wade gets some lucky points maybe he can get his head back on straight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why is Granger all of a sudden trying to be a tough guy?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> dont get too comfortable. Wade made a lucky 3 pointer and lebrons great bounce pass left Wade open to the rim.


Better than nothing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd love to know our free throw % on technical free throws. Gotta be awful.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

-_-


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1pt on 3 attempts and then Barbosa beats the buzzer. Typical.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully that little run at the end of the quarter got Wade going. Gonna need much, much more from him in the 2nd half.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ABC's montages just get gayer and gayer.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

things ive noticed about this series so far:

Theres no sense of urgency or passion from the Heat. No pride, no heart. The Pacers have shown all of that and more. They are the hungrier team and playing more physical, with a better gameplan on BOTH ends.

The Heats trademark of playing hard-nosed, physical basketball is gone. Lets be honest. They've only showed that in spurts the last few seasons. This is a finesse team now that wins when playing good defense and can run up and down all game. that has been our theme the last 2-3 years. I remember when the opponent went into the paint, any Heat team made sure they were gonna pay for it. I see none of that now.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Heather Cox says Wade's knee is bothering him.

Convenient time for that info to come out.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Battier sucks.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron and1.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Floods said:


> Heather Cox says Wade's knee is bothering him.
> 
> Convenient time for that info to come out.


They've been talking about it for a while. This is the 1st time I've heard the actual injury though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario, that was really ugly.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wade FINALLY pulling his nuts up. Down to 4.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade. Ok.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick move by Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

IbizaXL said:


> things ive noticed about this series so far:
> 
> Theres no sense of urgency or passion from the Heat. No pride, no heart. The Pacers have shown all of that and more. They are the hungrier team and playing more physical, with a better gameplan on BOTH ends.
> 
> The Heats trademark of playing hard-nosed, physical basketball is gone. Lets be honest. They've only showed that in spurts the last few seasons. This is a finesse team now that wins when playing good defense and can run up and down all game. that has been our theme the last 2-3 years. I remember when the opponent went into the paint, any Heat team made sure they were gonna pay for it. I see none of that now.


You can't really urgency or passion away structural problems. Paul George is a great defender against Wade and the Heat have no idea what to do on offense without Bosh providing that stable 3rd option. This will take individual heroics to win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron

sick pass by Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WADE2BRON


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade dont tease me man


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

> Wade dont tease me man


Gay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wade 3 for the lead.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I should post in the Heat forum GTs more often.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade

sick pass by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh my god, that pass


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

omg


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Who is this guy in the #3 jersey?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Is Mike Miller coming in?

dun-dun-DUNNNNNNN


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Floods said:


> Is Mike Miller coming in?
> 
> dun-dun-DUNNNNNNN


Heat by 5, Miller misses a big 3 to put them up 8. Pacers get the rebound and immediately answer with a 3 to cut the deficit back to 2. 

I guarantee some variant of this scenario will happen with Mike Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two things:

1- Thank you Danny Granger for getting in Wade's face. When challenged by the other team, Wade always goes off.

2- Wade all season long has had insane quarters, then has gone quiet. Gonna need him to continue this hot play in the 4th and not disappear.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I think it's time for a Subway run.

Keep it together, Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Close game and missing free throws. Seen this before.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig and1

37 straight points by Wade or Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-70 after 3

Sloppy end to the quarter, but end it up 6. 

Gotta keep them in halfcourt and let our D set up.

Hopefully Wade can keep his hot streak going. I think this is the time to try to squeeze in some rest for Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice find by Miller


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron's exhausted.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Collison is killing us


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

****ing Collison.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I know he's a tank, but I'd rest Lebron right now and try to get a minute or two of rest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice flop by Collison.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:dwade: :lebron:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

They held it together. Goooooood.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big J by UD


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

UD J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again. huge baskets with Lebron resting


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

UD again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again

3 baskets with Lebron resting. HUGE baskets.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WADEEEEE


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade and Haslem FINALLY coming through


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:dwade: :dwade: :dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

03-09 flashbacks with those Wade/UD pick and pops. Used to be a staple in the offense before UD went to shit


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This is the Udonis I love!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i just came back from my workout, tune into the game and now Miami up by 9? wtf happened?!


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

UD 4-4,+16 and Wade 10-12 second half!!Heart of the champion!!
Lebron's stats are unreal!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> i just came back from my workout, tune into the game and now Miami up by 9? wtf happened?!


You stopped watching 


Wade and Lebron are playing like Wade and Lebron and UD playing like old UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 big makes by Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUU


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

UDONIS


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haslem!!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier is useless. Thank god George Hill missed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, just cant make it easy on ourselves.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade and Lebron are playing like Wade and Lebron and UD playing like old UD.


the question is are they going to continue playing like it moving forward?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> the question is are they going to continue playing like it moving forward?


Hopefully. Their baskets came in rhythm. No hail marys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is amazing.

40-17-9

What a ****ing stat line. Holy shit.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Make sure we don't drop the lead below 6. I have money on this.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

40/17/9 are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Hopefully. Their baskets came in rhythm. No hail marys.


wait, you mean they actually played smart? how can i miss this?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win

40-18-9 for Lebron

30-9-6 for Wade

And the HUGE 4th quarter by UD

:bosh1: GOOD SHIT :bosh2:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Huge win. This is why I refused to believe the season was over. We've got homecourt back and the momentum. And Wade hitting shots now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just makes those missed free throws in game 2 that much bigger. Could easily be 3-1 right now. Oh well, cant take all the blame. Gotta credit the Pacers.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WHAT. A. ****IGN. GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Cleveland Bron!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I didn't want to post, I was too superstitious and I didn't want to be a jinx.

UD, you and I are square. Slate wiped after that performance (with the caveat that Spoo leaves you in your role as a bench player).


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just makes those missed free throws in game 2 that much bigger. Could easily be 3-1 right now. Oh well, cant take all the blame. Gotta credit the Pacers.


Don't forget Wade's point blank missed layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Lebron's stat line takes up the 1st 3 trending topics worldwide on twitter


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

not to be Captain Buzzkill, but out of four games, weve only played good for 1.5 games....if the trend continues, its bye bye season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is so damn true


> netw3rk ‏@netw3rk
> What's crazy isn't that Lebron went 40-18-9, it's that nobody remarks on games when he goes 29-8-8....like its normal.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't care that we played well for 1.5 games. As long as we keep this momentum and win the next game.

Please close this out in 6!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
> Sitting at locker icing after going for 40 pts, 18 rebs & 9 asst, LeBron is reading The Hunger Games at the moment.


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

According to ELIAS, its the 1st time since Elgin Baylor in 1961, that a player had at least 40-18-9 in a playoff game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I wanted to kill Wade in the first half. Glad he stepped up big. Very happy for UD. Hopefully he found his stroke for good, that would be a huge lift.

Lebron was just a monster. Playing like a true MVP today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Credit to Tom Crean. D-Wade said after the game that coach Crean had video waiting for him when he got to IU, of every make and miss he's had, and that they went over it together.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So, my not watching theory has been reinforced. Games 1 and 4 ended with me at work, sneaking peaks of the game when I could. I hope game 5 is Tues., as I work that night. 

Haven't read the thread yet, so don't know if its been mentioned, but apparently Dwyane had his knee drained prior to this game. I had a feeling he was having knee issues (likely the surgically-repaired left) when he wore different (black as opposed to white) knee pads/sleeves/braces during the first two games. Doesn't surprise me that the Heat wants to be mum on this, as it could raise red flags. He needs to have that Kobe, blood-spinning procedure overseas this summer. Bryant, A-Rod, and others swear by it. Oden had it a couple weeks ago to aid in his convalescence from microfracture.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Credit to Tom Crean. D-Wade said after the game that coach Crean had video waiting for him when he got to IU, of every make and miss he's had, and that they went over it together.


That's awesome. I don't know too much about Crean, but everything I hear about him indicates he's awesome.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Devastated I couldnt see this - just bought my first home, so in the process of moving. No internet til Friday, so i'll be sporadic over the next few days guys.

Woke up and saw Lebron and Wade went nuts and we managed to sneak back home court. LBJ went manbearpig! 










So good to see the old Wade and Haslem back too. When UD is hitting that 15 footer, it's amazing how much better the offense looks. Dont be scared UD - you made a career off that very shot. Knock it down!

Best of 3 with home court. We just might be able to steal this series. Not ready to say we are favourites yet, we needed a historical performance from LBJ to sneak this game, but we can do it.

One thing that MUST change is our ridiculously slow starts. Cant keep getting in holes like this. 

Be ready for another dog fight in Game 5. Oh, and I love this faux tough guy thing Granger has going on. Hilarious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> What happened to the days when LeBron just crashed the basket and dunked on everybody? As a Cav he was used to dunk on everyone who challenged him


I've wondered this since he's been with us. So many highlights of him just driving to the rim and dunking over folks.


One of my favorites:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Oh, and I love this faux tough guy thing Granger has going on. Hilarious.


Yeah, I think I read a tweet from Heat-hater Woj of all people calling him out for that. I later saw the highlight on mute but still didn't understand why Granger felt the need to confront Wade.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Udonis definitely the unsung hero of this game. He made pressure filled jump shots one after another. It' was great to see, UD is a true warrior. And LBJ was out of his mind in this game, amazing to see a 40/18 dinger of a game, Haven't seen one of those since Dwight Howard did it a few years ago in the playoffs. And D Wade finally back ? God I sure hope so.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> hes not a smart player anymore. Gabrielle Union, endorsements, his celeb friends and lifestyle overinflated his head. the Wade we all fell in loved with is long gone.


When Dwyane is tweeting things like how he's so honored to be photographed by the legendary photographer from Vogue, it really gives statements like these credence.


----------

